# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  Ampliamos el equipo de moderación

## Iban

Tras sufrir alguna baja en el equipo de moderación en los últimos meses (grandes compañeros que estaban tirando de la carreta como auténticos titanes), llega el momento de volver a armarnos y reforzar el grupo con elementos de peso.

Os anunciamos que Ricardo Solo (antiguamente KiGonnJin) ha tenido a bien aceptar nuestra invitación de incorporarse al equipo de moderación. Y tenemos la esperanza de que para vosotros sea tan buena noticia como lo ha sido para nosotros.

Ricardo, bienvenido al backstage.

----------


## Pulgas

¡Qué gran noticia!
Gracias por asumir el cargo. Intentaremos no ponértelo muy difícil.  :Wink1:

----------


## Moss

Enhorabuena Ricardo. No trabajes mucho, mira Pulgas como acabó, comiendo bichos; y lo que es peor, con chandal azul celeste.

----------


## Tracer

Felicidades Ricardo... por otra parte... Tanta gente se necesita? es que somos tan alborotadores? Que ming solo hay una eh?... (es broma, se que el trabajo de moderador require muuuucho tiempo y paciencia, así que animo a los nuevos y a los veteranos, que sigan con la gran labor.)

----------


## b12jose

Pues muchos ánimos para el nuevo cargo Ricardo!!!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Es un placer tenerte en el equipo compi. Enhorabuena y ánimo!

----------


## mayico

Compi, bienvenido.

----------


## Ricardo Solo

:Smile1:   Estoy henchido.

----------


## Iban

Eso son gases.

----------


## luis_bcn

enhorabuena ricardo solo ,xDD

----------


## Mag Marches

¿Ricardo Solo? ¿Eres familia de Han Solo? jij Mucha suerte!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Y primo hermano de Lando Calrissian.

----------


## Ming

> Que Ming solo hay una eh?


¡¿Perdone?! ¬¬

Muchas felicidades Ricardo; eso sí... armate de paciencia, eh, que "Ming solo hay una" :-p
Un besito Solo ^^

----------


## Magnano

¿Enhorabuena? ¿O te doy mi más sincero pésame? Voy a intentar ser bueno contigo Ricardo, pero no prometo nada, que la cabra tira al monte y... jijiji

Enhorabuena por tu nuevo cargo y cárgate de paciencia, que somos unos pocos  :Smile1:

----------


## Ritxi

Vaya paradoja, con la incorporación como Mod de Ricardo Solo, ya no hay sólo un Ricardo mod  :Neutral:

----------


## Ricardo Solo

¡Tocayo!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Enhorabuena Ricardo! y bienvenido al equipo  :Smile1:

----------


## MagDani

Enhorabuena, 
Seremos bueeeeenos

----------

